# Devin's UWRS 300 mm suji DANG!



## memorael (Jun 17, 2012)

So Tk was kind enough to drive over to Mexicali and visit me and brought some really cool toys with him. One of this toys was his 300mm suji made out of Devin's god knows what ultra wear resistant steel and I must say I was not ready for such a toy. On hand it felt pretty light and nimble, kinda like waving a wand or something (Harry Poterish, as in I can do magic with this) really thin, not to much flex which I dislike since sometimes I am in a hurry and flex messes up my cuts. The handle is probably the best I have seen up to date, I could not detect a single rough edge and the burl was really nice to look at, but I prefer simple black ebony, a matter of taste. 

So after admiring its beauty I was ready to do some cutting so out comes a PSMO and I start hacking away. The length of the knife made slicing silver skin really easy, it was like one stroke for everything and out came these perfect strips. One thing I have never ever seen or felt is how easy Devin's steel "shaves" stuff. It sounds a bit ridiculous but cutting with Devin's steel *AEB-l and his UWRS feel's the same way using a straight razor to shave feels. Its almost like you can push cut through stuff with very little movement. All in all the PSMO lasted about 10 min and all I can say is I wanted one for myself . 

Visually I think I would like the lamination line to be wavier, but TK explained to me that Devin works really hard to make it as even as possible. I still like the wavy, Carteresque lamination line BUT! I can totally appreciate the kind of work it takes to make something like that, I also like triangular tips better since they seem to be easier to stab stuff with but that could just be me. I don't think I can say anything bad about the knife and since I only used it a little bit I can't comment on the edge retention other than the fact that I felt no change whatsoever even after using a... polyboard. Tk also commented on not sharpening the knife ever except once so that should give you nuts and idea of what type of performance one can expect from Devin's UWRS knives.

Can't wait to order something in the 250 range since space is limited in my restaurant, that pretty much sums up what I think about the knife. Anyone already thinking of buying one should jump on board.

Thanks TK for letting me use your knife.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 17, 2012)

I can comment on the edge retention. If you do not polish the edge too much and leave it nice and toothy (1k - 5k) and maintain the edge with a ceramic rod (i use a mac black ceramic) the edge retention is astonishing. It is the best I have used and it really isn't close. It is able to keep its toothiness, usually the first thing to go from a fresh edge, for days and days and days.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 17, 2012)

Pics?

thanks


----------



## RobinW (Jun 24, 2012)

:needpics


----------



## mhenry (Jun 24, 2012)

+1 




RobinW said:


> :needpics


----------

